
Good Home Treatment of Influenza [pdf] - haagen
http://drgcwoodson.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/Good-Home-Treatment-of-Influenza.pdf
======
haagen
In addition to the points in this article, there is advice to not give
children aspirin:

[https://www.healthline.com/health/headache-reyes-
syndrome](https://www.healthline.com/health/headache-reyes-syndrome)

Kevin Rose Podcast with Dr. Andrew Weil had some suggestions I had not heard
before:

[https://podcastnotes.org/kevin-rose-
show/covid-19-coronaviru...](https://podcastnotes.org/kevin-rose-
show/covid-19-coronavirus-andrew-weil/)

